# aus *.csv mach *.bmp ???



## GobotheHero (13 März 2005)

Ich möchte aus einer Datensammlung im *.CSV-Standard Temperaturen durch ein Programm als Bild darstellen lassen. Quasi als Dokumentation, das die Wärmebehandlung der Charge i.O. war.
Hat jemand schon so etwas gemacht ?
Ich weis das es in Java verschiedene Klassen dafür gibt. 
Ich möchte aber keine Java-VM auf dem Rechner installieren, sondern ein C-,VB- oder sonstwas Programm dafür programmieren.
Auch die Bearbeitungszeit in Java wird länger sein.

Wenn keiner Rat weis ... bräuchte ich ja eigentlich nur die Definition eines unkomprimierten Bilddatenformates ... kann man so etwas Free bekommen ?
Welches Format würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Edit 1:
Optimal wäre doch so etwas dann noch in einen PDF-File zu wandeln. 
Chargennummer .... sonstige Werte
dann das importierte Bild 

Gobo


----------



## Zottel (13 März 2005)

Unter Linux würde ich das mit Gnuplot machen oder mit PDFlib. Weiß nicht, ob es PDFlib für Windows gibt.
Das angehämgte Beispielprogramm in C war ein Schritt zur Entwicklung eines Programms, das Meßdaten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank holt, ein Diagramm daraus macht und als .PDF speichert.


----------



## volker (14 März 2005)

GobotheHero schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte aus einer Datensammlung im *.CSV-Standard Temperaturen durch ein Programm als Bild darstellen lassen. Welches Format würdet ihr empfehlen ?
> 
> Edit 1:
> Optimal wäre doch so etwas dann noch in einen PDF-File zu wandeln.
> Gobo



Solltest du was finden, gib mir bescheid. hääte auch verwendung für sowas.

als format würde ich gif empfehlen. ist komprimiert ohne verluste bei den bilddaten.

such mal nach PDFCreator. ist freeware und installiert sich als drucker.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> als format würde ich gif empfehlen. ist komprimiert ohne verluste bei den bilddaten.



Hallo,

GIFs haben max. 256 Farben, so dass es bei Fotos durchaus 
zum 'Verlust' der Farbtiefe kommt. Für dieses Beispiel hier 
mag das in der Praxis ohne wesentliche Auswirkung bleiben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## GobotheHero (14 März 2005)

Erst mal danke Zottel für dein geistiges Eigentum. Leider habe ich noch nicht viel mit Linux gemacht ... aber ich denke das kommt noch ... gerade ist ja auch ein Thread mit PRODAVE -> Linux -> OpenSource entstanden ... sieht sehr interessant aus.
Das Prog hab ich noch nicht ganz durchblickt (kommt auch noch heute Abend).

Ein Anfang: http://www.boutell.com/gd/

Meine Anwendung müsste also die Windows-Druckfunktionen integrieren. 
http://sector7g.wurzel6.de/pdfcreator/

Ich habe gelesen das es zu einem Lizenzkonflikt zwischen mir und dem GIF-Format kommen kann ... !? Naja, mal forschen...


----------



## Zottel (14 März 2005)

> Das Prog hab ich noch nicht ganz durchblickt (kommt auch noch heute Abend).


Das Programm wird mit PDFlib und libpng gelinkt. Das heißt, das eigentliche Grafik ist dann wohl in PDF eingebettetes .PNG. PNG is eine alternative zu .GIF die unter anderem wegen der Linzenzsachen entwickelt wurde. Soweit ich weiß, ist auch die Farbtiefe wählbar, so daß es in Bezug auf Deltalogics Einwand dem gif überlegen wäre.

Der Patentschutz auf guf ist, soweit mir bekannt, letztes oder vorletztes Jahr abgelaufen. Außerdem galt er eh nicht in Deutschland. Was sich nach der EU-Novelle des europäischen Patenrechts ändern könnte...


> Ein Anfang: http://www.boutell.com/gd/


Also in meinem Programm wird eben nicht in GDI gezeichnet, sonder direkt in das im 
Speicher entstehende Dokument.


> eine Anwendung müsste also die Windows-Druckfunktionen integrieren.


Nein, ich glaube DAS in keinem Fall. Auf meinem Weg ensteht immer ein PDF, ohne das man einen Drucker anwählt oder was auf dem Bildschirm wählt.
Auf dem Windows -Wetg (soweit ich ihn kenne), zeichnest du in einem Grafik-Kontext des GDI. Wenn der sichtbar ist, sieht mans im Fenster. Ansonsten kann der fertige Grafik-Kontext auf einen Drucker ausgegeban werden (von dessen Typ und Beschaffenheit deine Anwendung keine Ahnung haben muß). PDF entsteht dann nur, wenn so etwas wie PDFCreator den Drucker mimt und in eine PDF-Datei ausgibt. Ansonsten kommt ein Blatt Papier aus dem Drucker...

[/quote]


----------



## Kurt (14 März 2005)

'schnell gedachter' Lösungsansatz:

Wenn am Rechner Excel oder Ähnliches ist....
Die Daten in ein Sheet importieren und mit einem Makro oder Script - was
das Prog halt kann - ein Diagramm erstellen und weiterverarbeiten (drucken ... speichern ... exportieren ...).

kurt


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2005)

Also mit Delphi habe ich das schon gemacht, da geht ja Vieles recht gut mit Komponenten und Objekten zu erledigen, ohne daß man die Innereien unbedingt kennen muß. Man kann also ein Image (Auf dem Bildschirm oder auch im Hintergrund) von beliebiger Größe (1000x800 Pixel) erstellen und dann wie bei einer Matrix jedes einzelne Pixel manipulieren, also z.Bsp einen Farbwert aus der CSV-Datei holen, evtl. normieren und dann das Pixel setzen. Mit den in Delphi bereits implementierten Methoden, kann man das so erzeugte Bitmap dann z.Bsp. in eine Datei speichern, oder auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen.


----------



## drfunfrock (15 März 2005)

*Gnuplot*

Gnuplot gibt es auch für Windows und das kann automatisiert ablaufen. Die Syntax ist einfach und deine Bilder kann du dann auf die Platte bannen.


Doc Funfrock


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

Warum so kompliziert und nicht mit Excel und etwas VBA ?
Gruss Olaf


----------



## drfunfrock (15 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so kompliziert und nicht mit Excel und etwas VBA ?
> Gruss Olaf



Gnuplot ist einfacher... Die Befehle die du aus dem Menu ausführst, kannst du als Session speichern. Was will man mehr?

Doc Funfrock


----------



## yetibrain (2 Dezember 2005)

*GD*

Mit der GD lib von Thomas Boutell habe ich früher dynamische Bilder generiert, vornehmlich auf websites mit cgi/perl. Mittlerweile gibt es auch für PHP entsprechende Module welche auch PNG Format können und mit transparenten Bereichen arbeiten können. So könntest du Punkte, Linien etc. malen in Abhängigkeit deiner Inputdaten, auch ASCII kann mit beliebiger TrueTypeFont zu pixeln gerendert werden. Es wird auch oft benutzt um z. B. Bilder für grafische Webstatistiken zu machen.

yb


----------

